# VDC Retrofit?



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Say, has anyone ever heard of the possibility of retrofitting the VDC system to X-Trails that didn't come with it from the factory? Other than module, the switch, a steering position sensor and a yaw sensor, everything should be there already, no?

Just curious.


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*Excellent Question*

As an owner of an XE I think this is a good question, did anyone get back to you on it.

MP


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hum...is the steering position sensor not already there? I thaught I read that somewhere.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't see it being an easy or inexpensive add on... I may be wrong, however I'm sure buying the parts from the factory would be frightfully expensive, and then integration would take a bit of work as well as set up and calibration to ensure t's working correctly.

The lowest cost would be to get a salvaged system from a wrecker, however there is still the integration of the unit...

I think you would be better off to sell your current XT and buy the system install from the factory. At $800, its a bargin, provided you were ready to get the LE anyway

I could be flapping in the wind on all this, and may be dead wrong, however thats my gut assumption.


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*VDC Option*

I know its been mentioned here a few times but couldn't justify the upgrade price to go all the way to the LE with things I didn't really need ($5000+ to upgrade).

For safety would have liked the VDC, although I will put good snows on it next winter so that will have to do here in Ottawa (just bought it for $500 over invoice so got the price I wanted) and the difference will pay for some pretty nice tires ...

As well, althought I did a fair bit of research didn't realize until it was very late into my Nissan deal that the CR-V now does a new AWD system (don't know if it is that much better than the old one, or how it compares to the X-Trail) and does VDC (whatever they call it) and side curtain air bags on all there 2005 model thus ... Like the X-Trail but they may have to do a few more thing at the lower end to keep up (still like the look of my X better and just couldn't quite give into the fully domestic feel of the CR-V) .. Just my bias for better or worse ...

MP


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

We test drove the 2005 CRV, and the VSA system on it is very slick. We wanted the LE anyway, however if we did not, the CRV would have been closer to our choice just because of the VSA system and other standard safety items. In driving it in a snow and Ice covered parking lot, the system would not allow the car to understeer or oversteer into a corner, no matter how fast the entry to the turn was. It was astonishing how well the system worked. The thing that surprised me the most was it didn't exhibit this weird computer take over control type of feel, rather it was feeding back what it wanted to make the corner, almost as if it was telling me, hang on to the wheel position and we'll make this turn :thumbup: 

It's no replacement for learning how to properly drive and adjust for road conditions on snow and ice, however not everyone is adept at it or ar able to adapt once traction is lost. We felt it was a significant saftey feature for my wife as our LE-VDC will be her primary vehicle. I think a person that knows how to properly drive and adapt in winter driving conditions (should the car's back end suddenly slide out, or if you approch a corner too quick), will be fine with out VDC in most cases.

Honda did a smart thing including leading class safety features in all models from base on up.

There was a link in the CRV vs X-Trail thread where the writers tested the newer AWD system of the 05 CRV. They stated that the previous CRV was more a glorified 2WD station wagon and were anxious to test the 05 system out. They stated that the 05 was an improvement, however still was not as good as the X-Trails AWD system. They also stated on a 45 degree concrete incline, the CRV could not make it to the top and continiously slipped, where as the X-Trail was able to cleanly make it to the top. They Said it was not so much the new AWD system to blame, rather the torque output from the Honda's motor was weaker compared to the X-Trails.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

XTrail1 said:


> Hum...is the steering position sensor not already there? I thaught I read that somewhere.


You may be right. I think I recently read that the AWD system takes steering angle into account when determining the correct clutch engagement to prevent binding in Auto Mode.

Geez, it's sounding more and more feasible, isn't it?

It would be nice to hear from a Nissan engineer on this one...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ecrase2500 said:


> Geez, it's sounding more and more feasible, isn't it?


Dare to dream... :thumbup:


----------

